# Rashid Hospital



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Im sure there are threads on this but does anyone know if al rashid hospital is actually free and if not what would be the cost of going to a&e?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> Im sure there are threads on this but does anyone know if al rashid hospital is actually free and if not what would be the cost of going to a&e?


I think they only provide free care in certain circumstances. By the looks of it, if you have a DUbai Health Authority card, treatments are cheaper, than if you don't have one.

I found this: (fees are listed at the bottom)

Emergency Services


----------

